# Civil and social aggression? Explain please



## Jeremy Lee Moore (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm in the early process of researching my future pup....I've been stuck on Sportwaffen website and go over his dogs. 

I will do some sport work with him, and advanced, real world protection work. 

Any opinions on Sportwaffen dogs....Anyone own one?


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Are you wanting an explanation of 'civil and social aggression' or are you wanting to know the propensity of dogs from this kennel for 'civil and social aggression' ?


----------



## Jeremy Lee Moore (Nov 7, 2013)

Matt Vandart said:


> Are you wanting an explanation of 'civil and social aggression' or are you wanting to know the propensity of dogs from this kennel for 'civil and social aggression' ?


I guess my title didn't go to well with my post....haha.....An explanation on civil and social aggression would be nice and also anyone owning his dogs could chime in also...

More than likely, if I do get one, it will be a female...Since I already own a male GSD.


----------



## Ang Cangiano (Mar 2, 2007)

Civil just means that the dog will bite someone that isn't wearing equipment (bite sleeve, suit, etc.)

As for different drives you might want to start by reading these:

http://schutzhundvillage.com/terms1.html

http://schutzhundvillage.com/terms2.html

http://www.k9trainingexperts.com/index.php?p=1_22_The-Winkler-aggression-model-drives-and-aggression

Ang


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a Sportwaffen dog out of Stuka x Olina, "B" litter. What would you like to know?


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

Jeremy Lee Moore said:


> I guess my title didn't go to well with my post....haha.....An explanation on civil and social aggression would be nice and also anyone owning his dogs could chime in also...
> 
> More than likely, if I do get one, it will be a female...Since I already own a male GSD.


Does this mean that you plan on breeding these dogs?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jeremy Lee Moore (Nov 7, 2013)

Derek Milliken said:


> Does this mean that you plan on breeding these dogs?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Def no breeding. I'll leave that up to the people that know what they are doing. I have no desire to dog breeding


----------

